# need Input! - Raum Dieburg



## Francis_Drake (18. November 2003)

Hi,

ich bin erst vor kurzem nach Dieburg gezogen und brauch jetzt ein paar Infos, wo (in der näheren Umgebung) man gut trainieren kann.
Richtung Groß-Umstadt gibts ja ein paar kleine Hügel, aber ob man da auch Gelände fahren kann, weiß ich noch nicht.

BTW: Wenn jemand ne Bike-/Wanderkarte für den Spessart empfehlen kann, immer her damit.


----------



## Andreas (19. November 2003)

Hi Francis_Drake,

das ist ja genau meine Gegend.  

Ich wohne so ca. 8 km von Dieburg entfernt und fahre immer in die Richtung Dieburg/Gross Umstadt.
Der Nord-Ost Odenwald ist sehr flach. Erwarte also keine langen Uphills oder super Singletrails. Der Otzberg ist in der Gegend mit 368 m ist die hoechste Erhebung. Zum Trainieren fahre ich meist in der Gegend Rund um die Burg Breuberg und die Sausteige Abfahrt nach Heubach. Auf meiner Homepage sind ein paar Touren zu finden. 

Kartentipps gibt es auch hier: Landkarten TF20 
Ich kann die 1:20000 Karten nur empfehlen.

Gut zu erreichen ist auch der Spessart. Ich fahre oefters mal zum Hahnenkamm. Das sind ueber Stockstadt dann so 80 km. Dort gibt es jede Menge Trails.

Ansonsten schoffiere ich mein Bike mit dem Auto oefters mal an die Bergstrasse, um im Traumrevier zu biken. Von Dieburg aus kannst Du ueber Ober-Ramstadt auch direkt hinfahren. Du hast ja ein paar Kilometer weniger Anfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Francis_Drake (19. November 2003)

cool.
Ich hab mir Deine Homepage mal gebookmarkt und werde mal ein wenig drauf rumschauen.

Dankeschön


----------



## entlebucher (20. November 2003)

Servus,

also wenn ich in Deutschland bin, dann in Heubach (kurz hinter Umstadt) da fangen die Hügel an.
Von uns aus kann man ein paar "Hügel"  (mehr ist es wirklich nicht) fahren.
Was fährst du eher? CC, Tour, Freeride?

Also in Heubach gibt es ein paar "Freerider", wenn wir uns denn so nennen dürfen.
Wir biken + bauen rings um Heubach in den Wäldern.

Man kann von den Weinbergen in Groß Umstadt über das Rödelshäuschen, auf einem breiten Waldweg richtung Breuberg fahren, ist eine schöne Tour, aber nix technisches.

Sag mal bescheid wenn du in der Gegend sein wirst.

Gruß


----------



## Francis_Drake (20. November 2003)

Ich fahre eigentlich nur normale Touren und brauche hier in der Gegend (speziell für nächstes Jahr) einfach ein paar Berge/Hügel, die ich zum Training rauf und runter fahren kann.
Wenns im Gelände ist, umso besser, dann kann ich gleich noch ein bisschen Technik trainieren, wenn nicht, muss ich wohl auf Feldwegen/Straßen fahren.


----------



## firebiker69 (4. März 2004)

Hi,
ich wohne auch in Gross-Umstadt und fahre (bis jetzt) fast ausschliesslich im Heubacher Wald. Es gibt zig Ups und Downs, sicher nix super anspruchsvolles, aber wenn man keinen Weg doppelt fahren willt, dann kann man gut und gerne 60 km fahren (ausser natürlich die Verbindungswege). Hab aber auch einen Trail entdeckt, den man nur aufm Rettungsritzel fahren kann, wie gesagt: man muss halt öfter mal da fahren, dann findet man ihn. 
Man kann aber auch vom "Rondellsparkplatz" über die B45 Richtung Otzberg, Nieder-Klingen, Hummetroth, Hassenroth usw. auch dort kann man sich auspowern.
Good ride


----------



## entlebucher (5. März 2004)

Servus,

@firebiker

servus, hab in heubach meinen 2ten Wohnsitz  
Vielleicht könnten wir mal einen kleinen trailerfahrungsaustausch machen?
Ich bin auch mal an ein paar strecken richtung Höchst runter interessiert...
Bin ab sonntag wieder im lande.

Gruß


----------



## firebiker69 (5. März 2004)

Als Schweizer im schönen Wiesental sich niederzulassen, ist ungewöhnlich, wie kommts? 
Naja, Catarina Valente wollte ja auch mal dort ein Domizil kaufen.
Wieviel Kilometer bist Du dort im Wald schon gefahren?
Richtung Höchst war ich bis jetzt noch nicht, ich fahr immer so 1,5 - 2 Stunden und wenn ich da 4-5 mal rauf und runter fahr, hab ich ich von zu Hause aus (fast Richen) gleich mal 40km drauf. Leider hab ich zu wenig Zeit mal ne 4 Stunden-Tour zu machen.
Gruss firebiker69


----------



## firebiker69 (5. März 2004)

ist es möglich, dass ein Schwager von Dir Kai heisst???


----------



## entlebucher (6. März 2004)

Servus,
nein mein schwager heißt nicht kai...  

Eigentlich ist es eher umgedreht, ich hab mich als Heubacher in der Schweiz niedergelassen.

Ich fahre normalerweise alles rings um heubach, aber eben nur runter richtung heubach, einzige ausnahme ist der Trail parallel zum Rondell von dem man dann durch die Steinbrüche an die Hohl kommt.

normalerweise ist es mein ziel so oft wie möglich hochzufahren damit ich die trails runternehmen kann, notwendiges übel sozusagen.
Dabei sammeln sich aber im normalfall nicht mehr als 10-12km an. Die wege zwischen den Trails sind kurz, die Trails aber leider auch.

Gruß


----------



## Arthur27 (15. September 2005)

*StaubVomThreadPust*

Servus Leute,

gibt es jemanden, der in der Umgebung von Dieburg unterwegs ist und Lust auf ne Tour hat ?
Bin allerdings noch Anfänger, fahre erst seit ca. 2 Monaten.

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (29. September 2005)

Chef #27 schrieb:
			
		

> *StaubVomThreadPust*
> 
> Servus Leute,
> 
> ...



Hi Arthur,

wir wollen am Sonntag mal ne Runde drehen (Breuberg, Binselberg). Ab Dietzenbach, Ober Roden. Wir koennten Dich in Dieburg aufsammeln, wenn Du Lust hast.


----------



## Arthur27 (30. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Arthur,
> 
> wir wollen am Sonntag mal ne Runde drehen (Breuberg, Binselberg). Ab Dietzenbach, Ober Roden. Wir koennten Dich in Dieburg aufsammeln, wenn Du Lust hast.



Servus Andreas,

da komm ich doch gerne mit  
Wenn es in Ordnung ist, können wir uns am Bahnhof in Dieburg treffen. Gib einfach eine Uhrzeit an, ich werde dann da sein.

Hast du ein paar Eckdaten der Tour ( km, Hm ) damit ich weiss wieviel Proviant ich mitnehmen muss. Fährt ihr auch bei Regen ? Hab leider keine Regenklamotten ...

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## Andreas (1. Oktober 2005)

Chef #27 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Andreas,
> 
> da komm ich doch gerne mit
> Wenn es in Ordnung ist, können wir uns am Bahnhof in Dieburg treffen. Gib einfach eine Uhrzeit an, ich werde dann da sein.
> ...



Hallo Arthur,

ich denke mal morgen wird nichts, wenn ich mir das Wetter so ansehe.
Guck doch mal in den Thread "Touren Rund um Hanau" im Frankfurt Forum rein. Dort planen wir die Touren und wir fahren auch oft im Vorderodenwald.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2185738#post2185738

Vielleicht wird es ja Montag (Feiertag) etwas.


----------



## Arthur27 (2. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Arthur,
> 
> ich denke mal morgen wird nichts, wenn ich mir das Wetter so ansehe.




Puh, was ein Glück. Mir ist gestern Mittag die Festplatte abgeraucht ( mit sämtlichen Daten darauf    ) sodass ich keine Antworten auf den Thread lesen konnte. Hab schon gedacht, dass ihr in Dieburg wartet und es kommt niemand ...




			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Guck doch mal in den Thread "Touren Rund um Hanau" im Frankfurt Forum rein. Dort planen wir die Touren und wir fahren auch oft im Vorderodenwald.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2185738#post2185738
> 
> Vielleicht wird es ja Montag (Feiertag) etwas.



Danke für den Link, werde das Thema mal beobachten.

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## noon (14. November 2005)

Nur zur Information, ich bin auch aus Dieburg und fahre so oft es geht, also wenn jemand mal ne Runde fahren will, einfach pm schreiben


----------



## Andreas (14. November 2005)

noon schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zur Information, ich bin auch aus Dieburg und fahre so oft es geht, also wenn jemand mal ne Runde fahren will, einfach pm schreiben




Wir machen am Donnerstag wieder einen NightRide Richtung Gross Umstadt:

hier anklicken LMB 

Die Strecke geht von Dietzenbach 19h, ueber Ober Roden 19:30 h, Hergershausen, Harpertshausen, Klein Umstadt, Binselberg, Gross Umstadt, Altheim, Muenster, Eppertshausen, Ober Roden, Dietzenbach

Wer Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich gerne anmelden. Bitte Bescheid geben wer sich wo in die Runde einklingen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (14. November 2005)

@ Noon:

Hast PM  

@ Andreas:

Lust hätt ich schon, hab diese Woche aber leider Spätschicht. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## richtig (6. Januar 2006)

hallo zusammen,

am sonntag haben wir vor einen kleinen trail mit 5-7 kicker, drops etc. etwas auf vordermann zu bringen und mal "test" zu fahren. wir fahren in dieburg los. der zu pflegende singletrail befindet sich an den windrädern nähe rödelshäusschen.

wenn jmd. lust und zeit und einen klappspaten hat bitte melden.

grussascha


----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2006)

1. Thread tot!
2. Illegal ?!


----------



## Andreas (6. Januar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Thread tot!
> 2. Illegal ?!



Tot hoffentlich nicht - vielleicht lassen sich die Dieburger mal im Sommer sehen.
... aber illegal!


----------



## richtig (6. Januar 2006)

keine ahnung... denke eher weniger, oder? der trail ist direkt neben einem wald/feldweg (also kein quer durch) und keiner der echt KLEINEN kicker versperrt da irgendwas... kann man da was illegal nennen?

ich meine, nach dem forst wald und wiesengesetz (oder wie auch immer) sind befestigte wege doch kein ding... oder?

schonmal jmd. dort gefahren?


----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2006)

oh doch, weist du wie unerwartet so ein kicker kommt? das ist ja nicht DEIN trail, als wir (gruppe von 7 leuten) gefahren sind, auf einem meine top trails, kam einfach so ein kicker aus der erde "geschossen" (2 tage vorher war er nicht da) den ersten hats gelegt, die ankommenden 2 sind auf ihn drauf, auch gelegt, die anderen konnten noch bremsen! so was kann echt ins auge gehen, und ja, es ist illegal! schau mal bei "Open Trails" rein, da wird dir weiter geholfen.

Gruss, Lev


----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2006)

@ andreas 
nimm die blöde mütze ab, weihnachten ist vorbei


----------



## richtig (6. Januar 2006)

hast schon recht  das ist schon fast kriminell.

die strecke habe ich vor ca. nem jahr allerdings so vorgefunden. die scheint sich schon etwas etabliert zu haben, da man da ab und zu mal jemanden trifft. haben die strecke seither nur "gepflegt", also weder was neues noch irgendwelche veränderungen gemacht. ich denke es hat sich rumgesprochen, dass es da etwas "uneben" ist.

die einwände sind schon ok, aber so ne verantwortungslose obersau bin ich ja auch nicht  ich liebe doch alle meine bikerkollegen  

grussascha


----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2006)

Dann mach deine Kicker hin und mach sowas am Anfang des Trails hin: "Anhang"


----------



## Andreas (6. Januar 2006)

Je mehr illegal bebuddelt wird, desto mehr Argumente bekommen die Wandervereine und Förster und plötzlich wird in Hessen auch von einer 2m Regel gesprochen.

@killuah1: die Mütze bleibt noch mindestens drei Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2006)

@Andreas: Wieso? Kein Paint?

Zum Glück sind wir in HD, baut nur eure Kicker


----------



## richtig (7. Januar 2006)

naja, wie gesagt... wenn jemand ohne fahrradkorb bock hat mitzukommen kann er das gerne tun.

grussascha


----------



## underdog01 (25. Januar 2006)

Wo ist den der Trail mit den Kickern genau? Bin oft in den "Umstädter" Bergen unterwegs (ohne Schaufel  ), hab den Trail aber nie gesehen?


----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2006)

Meinste jetz in HD!?


----------



## richtig (25. Januar 2006)

@underdog01:
genau das meine ich  lieber über pm... wg. so mancher meckerbacke... 

grussascha


----------



## Levty (26. Januar 2006)

was!? WER meckert hier?! nachhacken wird man ja wohl dürfen. es ist ja das ODW forum...


----------



## Schlappi (27. Januar 2006)

Also auf diesen verruchten trail bin ich ja jetzt auch ma gespannt, denke ich werde ihn mit underdog und weiteren aufsuchen sobald man wieder ohne Schlittschuhe vor die Tür kann


----------



## entlebucher (27. Januar 2006)

Hi,

fahren und bauen rund um Heubach.

Welchen meinst du?
Der richtung umstadt (weinberge)? oder der richtung Dorndiel?
(oder kenn ich den noch nicht?)

Gruss


----------



## richtig (7. Februar 2006)

also, ich meine den trail ca. 500 meter luftlinie vom rödelshäuschen entfernt. geht grob richtung raibach entlang dem ort zugeneigten hangseite. sind wie gesagt 6 kicker und ein schöner drop (1,8 km).

dann gibts noch die traum-heizer strecke von der sausteige heubach abwärts (1 km).

des weiteren einen trail, der ganz oben vom waldweg dorndiel->heubach rechts abwärts geht. sind 2 kicker, 2 fette drops plus 2 kicker. danach mega steil nach unten 

naja, das ist was ich so kenne. naja, alle drei strecken schlängeln sich seit jahren so durchs wald-wiesen-gesetzbuch (hieß das so  ). heubach mausert sich mehr und mehr zum traumziel-an-dem-ponyhof-urlaubsparadies für trockene alkis und ihre familien und auch einen rentnerbus hab ich neulich gesichtet  und da machen sich so steil runterfahrende rowdies (rowdie=alles unter 40 mit fahrrad) nicht so gut.

aber fahren ist trotzdem nach wie vor spaßig  können da gerne mal hinfahren wenn wärmer und mein neues NICOLAI fertig *lechz*






grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog01 (8. Februar 2006)

Schaun wir mal. Wir sind halt eher Tourer mit FR-Ambitionen. Auf coole Singeltrails haben wir immer Bock aber Monster-Drops/Kicker stellen uns dann doch eher vor Probleme. Grundsätzlich sind wir aber öfter in den "Umstädter Bergen" unterwegs. Ich habe den Thread hier aboniert wenn das Wetter für Dich gut genug ist sag mal bescheid, dann können wir uns ggf. mal treffen.
Wir fahren im übrigen bei jedem Wetter Dienstags und Donnerstags 18:15h falls jemand Interesse hat?!


----------



## entlebucher (8. Februar 2006)

Ciao,

der erste trail richtung Raibach:
ist der auf/bei einem "reitweg" und führt dann weiter richtung Weinberge?
Da würd ich die Finger von lassen, die Jäger haben uns da schon mitgespielt. Leider kenne ich die Pappenheimer aus dem Revier nicht so gut.

der zweite trail richtung Dorndiel: der fängt an einem "waldparklatz" an? Da würd ich dann auch die Finger weglassen. Da hat ein netter mensch mal einen Shoresprung von unten angesägt 
Und dann wurde unser Gate von den Waldarbeitern mutwillig zerstört 

Wenn nicht, dann hoffe ich dass du was neues gefunden hast 

Gib mal bescheid wenn du fahren willst. Bin zwar erst wieder im März in Heubach, aber dann ist das wetter sicher auch einigermassen.

Gruss

Hendrik


----------



## richtig (9. Februar 2006)

hi,

der erste trail (reitweg->weinberge) könnte der sein, von dem du sprichst. der weg geht rechts oberhalb eines alten total zerspurten forstweges entlang, der sicher seit jahren nicht mehr befahren wurde.

den zweiten (waldparkplatz abwärts) kenn ich nicht. ich glaube da reden wir von was anderem.

wenn du im märz wieder da bist kannst du dich ja mal melden (mail, icq, pn oder was auch immer). können gerne mal ne kleine spritztour machen 

kann es sein, dass ich dich schonmal da oben gesehen habe? mir kam mal ein offensichtlich sehr freeride u/o dirt orientierter zeitgenosse auf fettem bike und so nem halbschalenhelb entgegen. ich meine ich hab da was helles (irgend was weißes) in erinnerung. helm, fahrrad oder was auch immer.

und zwar kamen wir grade zu zweit einen kleinen weg hochgefahren, der an der hauptstraße (windrädern) beginnt und sich dann leicht bergauf von der straße entfernt und dann an einem waldparkplatz endet. kann das sein?

grussascha

@underdog: so monster sind die gar nicht  für mich sinds nur monsterdrops. aber ich denke wir schließen uns (2 personen) mal wenns wetter etwas netter ist an. beschreib mal, was so ne gute tour für euch bedeutet (welche strecke).

@schlappi: um ein haar hätten wir gegen die rentner in einer mannschaft gespielt  hab neulich sogar schlittschuhe vom glaser geliehen... hehe


----------



## underdog01 (9. Februar 2006)

Grundsätzlich suchen wir immer nach "anspruchsvollem" Gelände, die "Kilometerschrubberei" darf dabei aber nicht zu kurz kommen.
Tour/All Mountain Geschichten halt, oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag!?

Im Sommer fahren wir z.B. Neunkirchner Höhe/Frankenstein/Breuberg/usw.
und nehmen auch an dem einen oder anderen Marathon teil, aber nur wegen dem "neuen Gelände" und nicht um auf dem Treppchen zu stehen. 
Oder fahren z.B. in den Park im Pfälzer Wald.

Im Winter sind wir Di. und Do. Abends meist nur so 20km unterwegs.
Am Wochenende kanns auch mal mehr werden, falls es am Abend zuvor kein Alkoholunfall gab.

Standart Wintertouren sind:
Bsp1.:
Groß-Zimmern->durch den Wald ans Spießfeld->Moret->den ausgewaschenen Weg runter->durch den Wald nach Roßdorf->kurzes Stück durch Roßdorf mit einer langen Treppe->hoch auf den Roßberg->cooler Singeltrail auf dem Roßberg->Roßberg runter am Golfplatz vorbei nach Groß-Zimmern.

Bsp2.: bei beschißenem Wetter da fast kompl. asphaltiert:
Groß-Zimmern->Otzberg->Groß-Zimmern. Fast kompl. asphaltiert.
(Wenig spektakulär aber man hat wenigstens was gemacht!)

Bsp3.: Treffpunkt Birkenhof zw. Kl.-Zimmern und Dieburg
Von da aus nach Umstadt in die Weinberge/ an die Windräder/usw. da oben sind  die Möglichkeiten ja unbegrenzt.

Grundsätzlich suchen wir immer nach "anspruchsvollem" Gelände, die Kilometerschrubberei darf dabei aber nicht zu kurz kommen.

Wir sind im übrigen immer zu ca. 4-8 unterwegs, sind auch 2 "Dieboier" dabei die wir durchs Biken kennen gelernt haben.

Wie alt bist Du denn, vieleicht kennen wir uns sogar!?


----------



## richtig (9. Februar 2006)

hi,

gut, gut. ihr seid uns mal davongefahren! ganz bestimmt. ich fahre immer mit einem aus altheim und wir haben mal versucht ein paar jungs in den weinbergen hinterherzufahren. schwierig, schwierig. vielleciht hätten wir uns da schon früher kennengelernt.

naja, auf jeden fall bin ich 26, komme aus umstadt (seit 2 jahren dieburg) und denke, du kennst mich nicht. aber den christiansen kennst du, oder 

grussascha


----------



## underdog01 (9. Februar 2006)

Ne, nciht das ich wüsste?
Eine zeitlang ist mal ein Christian aus Umstadt bei uns mit gefahren.
Relativ groß. Arbeitet in Darmstadt an der Uni oder so?
Meinst Du den?


*edit: sorry, der hieß christoph, kann also nicht sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (9. Februar 2006)

hmm, ok, aber der schlappi kennt ihn auf jeden fall. dachte du bist auch aus dieburg? oder zimmern?


----------



## underdog01 (9. Februar 2006)

Ich komm aus Zimmern und mit Schlappi bin ich immer unterwegs. 
Kennt Ihr euch?


----------



## richtig (9. Februar 2006)

ne, hab nur grade von dem christiansen erfahren, dass wir um ein haar zusammen mit ihm hockey aufm teich gespielt hätten - letzte woche.


----------



## underdog01 (9. Februar 2006)

Keine Ahnung?
Hoffe jedenfalls das wir uns mal sehen im "real live" melde Dich einfach wenn Dir das Wetter wieder passt. Im Moment machts aber auch Bock, hat seinen ganz eigenen Reiz bei dem Wetter!


----------



## richtig (9. Februar 2006)

übrigens. meine icq nummer, falls dir das was bringt: 44244318.
ansonsten meld ich mich hier wieder.

cu


----------



## Schlappi (9. Februar 2006)

hmm, da ist man mal kurz mit arbeiten beschäftig, und schon wird im Forum über einen gemunkelt.
Servus.
@richtig: da hättest dich ma lieber aufs Eis getraut, war echt witzig und ne woche krassen Muskelkater gabs gratis owwe druff.

Der Christiansen fährt nur Rennrad, oder?


----------



## HS_Goldberg (9. Februar 2006)

Moin Männers,

nun muss ich mich doch auch mal einschalten.
@ "richtig" ich bin einer der Mitfahrer von Underdog und Schlappi.

Also ich kenne den Christiansen nur vom Rennradeln her und würde den auch nicht so einschätzen als würde er gerne MTB fahren.

noch mal @ "richtig"
Kann es sein, dass Du, Christiansen und ich schon mal gemeinsam auf dem Rennrad gesessen sind? Bin mit Ihm und einen Freund mal ne Runde Richtung Gunderhausen; Roßdorf; Oder-Ramstadt gefahren. Könnte sein dass wir uns daher kennen.Möglich oder nicht?


----------



## richtig (9. Februar 2006)

ja, der christiansen ist nur auf dem rennrad unterwegs. ich besitze und fahre kein rennrad. vielleicht leg ich mir mal ein günstiges cucuma zu -  aber im wald find ichs sehr viel spaßiger.

ich baue grade noch an meinem neuen radel. sobald es warm wird bin ich dabei


----------



## PFADFINDER (9. Februar 2006)

hi, an alle böse Kickernutzer und solche die auch drumherum fahren.
Komme auch aus der Region (Schaafheim), bin aber recht neu hier, immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails und wollte einfach mal anfragen, ob man sich mal an dem einen oder anderem Wochenende treffen könnte.

Touren mit möglichst hohem Trail-Anteil (bergab) sind immer willkommen.
Fahre auch oft am Wochenende im Taunus, wer also Interesse hat, dort zu biken, der soll sich mal melden. Biete u.a. Trailtour mit 1500 hm/55 km mit ca. 1200 hm Trailabfahrten an.

Möchte sobald es wieder wärmer wird auch wieder einen Odenwald-Cross in Angriff nehmen (als Tagestour). Ebenfalls mit hohen Trailanteil. 

Also, wer Interesse hat, einfach melden.


----------



## Schlappi (9. Februar 2006)

Servus Pfadfinder willkommen in unserer Gegend.
Muss sagen deine Pläne hören sich verlockend an! Im Taunus war ich sowieso noch nicht und 1200hm Trailabfahrt ist doch ma nen Wort.
Auch wenn ich vor der 1500hm-Tour erst mal wieder 1-2 auf die Windräder fahren sollte 

Werde mich melden, vielleicht kommen wir ja vorher schon rund um Umstadt mal zusammen.

greez,
Schlappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (9. Februar 2006)

Hi Schlappi,

dann lass uns doch mal gleich in die vollen gehen, oder besser fahren.
Fährst du auch bei so einem Wetter (kann man das so nennen?).
Weiß nicht, ob ich dieses Wochenende noch dazu komme. Eine Erkältung hat mich mal wieder überrannt. Aber spätestens nächste Woche sitze ich wieder auf dem Rad. Dann könnte man sich mal treffen. Wohnst du in Umstadt?

Gruß

der Pfadfinder


----------



## entlebucher (9. Februar 2006)

Gude,

@richtig: spar dir arbeit und lass die finger weg von dem Trail richtung umstadt. Da standen früher ewigst viele Kicker. War für einen Kollegen von mir eine heiden Arbeit. Die waren dann innert weniger tage weg.
Es müsste da noch ein kleiner "schwebebalken" + 2 grössere kicker etwas abseits im Wald stehen. Die hat man noch nicht gefunden und zerstört. Die sind noch ganz lustig.

Wir bauen deshalb immer recht versteckt. Und halten unsere Trails geheim.

Jo, ich melde mich dann bei dir.


----------



## richtig (9. Februar 2006)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt... ich bastel mal fleissig weiter 
wartet nur wenns warm wird.

sag mal, gibts von deiner wildsau ein paar bilder? mit rohloff würd ich mir schon gerne mal anschaun  fährst du singlespeed oder mit 2 bzw. 3 blättern? was hast du fürn innenlager? wegen kettenlinie und so... brauche noch eins.

danke 
grussascha


----------



## underdog01 (10. Februar 2006)

PFADFINDER schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Schlappi,
> 
> dann lass uns doch mal gleich in die vollen gehen, oder besser fahren.
> Fährst du auch bei so einem Wetter (kann man das so nennen?).
> ...



Unser "Interessenkreis" kommt aus Münster, Dieburg, Groß-Zimmern und Kl.-Zimmern, gelegendlich kommt jemand aus Darmstadt mit.
Wir fahren auch bei diesem Wetter recht regelmäsig jeden Dienstag und Donnerstag ab 18:15h.
Am WE fahren wir nur wenn wir kein Alkoholunfall am Abend vorher hatten, was dieses Jahr irgendwie noch nicht so oft der Fall war!? 
Neue Leute sind bei uns immer willkommen! Und Deine Tourenvorschlägen nach hast Du wohl ein sehr ähnlichen Anspruch ans biken!
Dieses WE verm. morgen vormittag werden wir ne kleine Tour fahren. Zumindest haben sich einige von uns vorgenommen heute Abend "langsam" zu machen!
Wenn Du also Bock hast?
Ich schaue aber auch (wochen)täglich hier im Forum vorbei, kannst Dich also auch melden wenn Du wieder fitt bist!


----------



## PFADFINDER (10. Februar 2006)

komme ich gerne drauf zurück. Di und Do sind bei mir meist schlechte Tage, meistens beruflich bis 20 Uhr unterwegs. Aber nächstes Wochenende wir dann wieder gerockt. Morgen und übermorgen ziehe ich aber Bett oder Sofa vor (nein, kein Alk, höchstens Hustensaft und eventuell Ebbelwoi)

Bis dahin


----------



## Arthur27 (13. Februar 2006)

Servus Leute,

war schon länger nicht mehr im Forum unterwegs. Bei einer Tour würde ich mich gerne anschliessen,fahre auch bei diesem Wetter ( solange die Sonne scheint und es über 0°C sind - hab schon genug Glatteis Sturzerfahrungen hinter mir  ).
Unter der Woche ist es aufgrund Schichtarbeit etwas schwierig, aber am WE sehr gerne. Gebt Bescheid wenn was ansteht.

mfg
Arthur


----------



## PFADFINDER (18. Februar 2006)

Hi, spät aber (hoffentlich) nicht zu spät.

wollte mich morgen (also Sonntag) mal mit Bike Richtung Höchst, Breuberg bewegen. Kommt jemand mit - oder ist irgendetwas geplant? Müsste allerdings wieder gegen halb 3 zurück.

Gruß

der Pfadfinder


----------



## Arthur27 (18. Februar 2006)

Puh, wird ne böse Schlammschlacht - hat ja die letzten Tage sehr oft geregnet.  
Ich warte lieber noch ein wenig, bis die Trails abtrocknen und Grip bieten.


----------



## richtig (16. März 2006)

@entlebucher: bist du schon wieder im lande? wie schauts aus am wochenende? ich hab mein radl fertig und würde mal zu einer testfahrt anregen. bin etwas außer form; die letzten wochen ausser schwimmen nix gemacht - also eher eine gemächliche tour mit "zeig mir was du kennst" charakter.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (17. März 2006)

@sascha. Sorry, bin viel am arbeiten. Hab dir eine PM geschickt.


----------



## noon (23. März 2006)

Kann mir wer stecken wer in Dieburg bei der Fachhochschule den Kicker und des anner Gelersch direkt an den Spazierweg gebaut hat ^^? Ich mein mir solls recht sein, nur lang hält des wohl ned *g*


----------



## underdog01 (24. März 2006)

Wo genau soll der sein?


----------



## noon (24. März 2006)

Der "soll" sein (wasn das wieder für ne tolle Formulierung als ob ich ne Fatamorgana sehn tät im Wald) bzw. ist an dem See hinterm Biergarten, 2 Meter vom weg wech. Hab aber nur den und son Anlieger gesehn als ich vorbei bin, vllt ist da mehr, ka...


----------



## underdog01 (24. März 2006)

noon schrieb:
			
		

> ......(wasn das wieder für ne tolle Formulierung als ob ich ne Fatamorgana sehn tät im Wald)...........



Schlecht gefrühstückt?


----------



## noon (25. März 2006)

Neeh gar nicht, finde nur dass die Formulierung irgendwie starken Zweifel ausdrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (26. März 2006)

@ underdog01

nach diversen kleinen erkältungen, familienbesuchen und anderen hindernissen finde ich jetzt endlich mal wieder zeit zum biken.

mein neues trail-bike ist auch fertig gebacken (mit dem ich dann auch gleich am montag eine schöne bekanntschaft mit einer gartenmauer gemacht habe). 

so, bike ist fertig, blessuren sind behandelt, temperaturen sind auch o.k.
demnach könnten wir uns ja mal treffen, vielleicht nächstes we?

gruß

der pfadfinder


----------



## underdog01 (27. März 2006)

Servus Pfadfinder,

wie weiter oben schon angesprochen fahren wir am WE eher spontan.
Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen beständig ist, sieht es aber zumindest für kommenden Samstag ganz gut aus.
Wir fahren aber immer noch regelmäßig Dienstags und Donnerstags, jetzt wo die Zeit umgestellt wurde und es länger hell bleibt wollen wir unseren "Startschuß" nach und nach von 18:15h auf 19:00h verlegen, falls also unter der Woche Intresse besteht?
Ansonsten schreibe ich hier am Freitag nochmal rein, falls es bei uns am Samstag klappt. Kannst ja auch mal unsere Webseite besuchen.

Underdog


----------



## underdog01 (30. März 2006)

@ Pfadfinder:

Wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet fahren am Samstag eine Tour.
Treffpunkt wäre 13:30h am Birkenhof in Kl.-Zimmern.
Oder halt ggf. 13:15h am Belmodie in Gr.-Zimmern.

Bock, Zeit, kennst Du die Treffpunkte?

Alle anderen sind natürlich auch eingeladen!


----------



## PFADFINDER (30. März 2006)

Bock ja, zeit leider nicht. am samstag spielt die eintracht und ich muss geschäftlich dorthin. also wieder verschieben. schade. nun ja, ich werde jetzt noch ein bisserl biken. gruß.


----------



## underdog01 (18. April 2006)

@ PFADFINDER:
Du hast eine PN!!


----------



## Akilah (29. April 2006)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier in der Szene. Habe gestern in ner anderen Rubrik schon nen Beitrag aufgemacht -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=216313

Ich komme aus Griesheim und suche nette Leute zum biken. Der Haken ist, ich bin Anfänger, dh. ich kann nicht so weit fahren und das es hier flach ist bin ich Steigungen nicht so gewohnt. Fahre zwar auch mal an die Bergstr. usw. aber wenn ich hier so manche Touren höre...^^
Also bitte erstmal langsam anfangen  

Sprünge usw. bin ich auch total ungeübt. Würde mich aber freuen wenn mir das jemand beibringen würde.
Falls sich jetzt wer angesprochen fühlt bitte melden...


----------



## Arthur27 (29. April 2006)

Hehe, ganz schön mutig als weibliche Person im "Bike- und Singletreff!" Forum ein Thread zu eröffnen. Wirst dich vor Anfragen wohl kaum retten können  

@ All: Wenn die Monsumzeit rum ist, kann man sich doch mal hier in der Gegend zu ner Tour treffen. Kommendes WE ist bei mir zwar leider schon verplant, aber vielleicht findet sich das WE drauf eine kleine Truppe ?

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## underdog01 (2. Mai 2006)

@Akilah:
Wir sind eine Gruppe von mittlerweile 27 Leuten. Es fahren aber nie alle mit.
Im Moment haben wir uns auch in 2 Mannschafften aufgeteilt da der Leistungsunterschied recht groß ist. Unsere "2. Mannschaft" hat einen recht hohen Frauenanteil und fährt im Moment Touren von ca. 15-25 Km.
Wir fahren 2 mal die Woche von Dieburg oder Gr. Zimmern los, hättest halt eine recht lange "Anreise".
Falls Du Interesse hast sag hier Bescheid oder besuch mal unsere Webseite!
Im übrigen sind wir alle in deinem Alter


----------



## Akilah (4. Mai 2006)

@underdog01:
Danke, für dein Angebot. Hört sich erstmal nicht so übel an ;-) Kannst du mir noch ein bischen mehr Input geben? Nur die Streckenlänge sagt erstmal nicht soo viel aus. Wieviele Höhenmeter fährt den die 2. Mannschaft und wie schnell ca?

Am DI müsste ich ne Tour abbrechen, weil ich mich am Mo zu sehr verausgabt habe. Deswegen muss ich mir halt ne Gruppe suchen wo das Level passt, oder doch  noch ne Weile alleine üben...

Dieburg oder Zimmern ist jetzt zwar nicht um die Ecke aber auch nicht so weit. Ab und zu könnte man das schonmal machen. An welchen Tagen fahrt ihr denn normalerweise?


----------



## underdog01 (4. Mai 2006)

Die "1.Mannschaft" fährt immer Dienstags und Donnerstags (auch im Winter). Am WE auch mal ne größere Tour oder einem Marathon. Eher nichts für Einsteiger.

Die "2. Mannschaft" hat gerade erst vor ca. einem Monat angefangen zu fahren,
die meisten haben da auch (noch) so ihre Probleme mit Steigungen, das Leistungsniveu sollte jeder schaffen, fahren im Moment überwiegend Waldwege und leichtere Singletrails. Treffen sich meist um 19h an verschieden Tagen, fahren ca. 2 Stunden. Sind alle zw. 25 u. 30 Jahren alt.
(Höhenmesser habe ich nicht!)

Wenn Du Dich mal entschließt mit zu fahren gib mir am besten mal Deine Mailadresse (per PM) dann bekommst Du regelmässig Mails mit den Treffpunkten.

Frag ruhig falls noch was sein sollte!

P.S.: Hört sich alles irgendwie "vereinstechnisch" an, ist es aber bei weitem nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

